# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Meditatie: Falun Dafa

## Karin63

Falun Dafa is een meditatiemethode die gebaseerd is op drie universele principes waarachtigheid, mededogen en verdraagzaamheid.

De oefeningen bestaan uit vier staande oefeningen en één zittende meditatie. Deze eenvoudige, langzaambewegende oefeningen openen de energiekanalen en versterken de energiecirculatie in het lichaam. Ze hebben een positieve invloed op de gezondheid en verminderen stress en spanningen. De bewegingen zijn gemakkelijk aan te leren en kunnen uitgevoerd worden door mensen van alle leeftijden. Na de oefeningen voel ik me steeds heel rustig, kalm en vol energie. 

Om de oefeningen te leren of ze samen te doen met anderen, kan men terecht op de verschillende oefenplaatsen in vele steden. Alle oefenplaatsen worden georganiseerd door locale vrijwilligers en instructie van de oefeningen is gratis!

Even in het kort de vijf oefeningen. 

1. Boeddha die Duizend Handen Toont. 
Acht vloeiende strekbewegingen openen alle energiekanalen in het lichaam. 

2. Falun Staande Houding. 
Vier statische houdingen worden verscheidene minuten in stilte aangehouden. Deze oefening verhoogt iemands energieniveau en wijsheid.

3. Doordringing van de Twee Kosmische Uitersten. 
Rustige op en neer glijdende bewegingen zuiveren het lichaam en vullen het met kosmische energie.

4. Falun Hemelse Circulatie. 
Glijdende handbewegingen langs het hele lichaam, voorkant en achterkant, verbinden alle energiekanalen in het lichaam en bevorderen de energiestroming. Het lichaam herstelt en keert terug naar de oorspronkelijke staat.

5. Het versterken van Bovennatuurlijke Krachten. 
Een meditatie die lichaam en geest verfijnt door middel van diepe rust; verhoogt de energiepotentie.

Alle info over Falun Dafa, alsook boeken, audio en videomateriaal kan je gratis downloaden via internet.

 :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Hoi Karin,

Ik had je gevraagd of Falun Dafa net zoiets als Pilatus was. Maar nu zie ik hier uitgebreid de uitleg ervan. Het is toch weer anders. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Karin63

Hey Jolanda, ik heb je net antwoord gegeven bij het voorsteltopic.  :Wink:

----------


## Karin63

Het onderstaand onderzoek is heel interessant en vind ik mooi passen op dit gezondheidsforum. Hier is het: 

Onderzoek van de Chinese Nationale Sportcomissie:

"De gemiddelde efficiëntie wat betreft genezen en fit blijven dankzij Falun Gong is 98%"

In september 1998, bracht de Chinese Nationale Sportcomissie (Chinese Ministerie van Sport) in opdracht van de Chinese regering een team van dokters en medische professoren met uiteenlopende specialiteiten samen, en organiseerde het een enquête betreffende mentale en fysieke gezondheid bij 12.553 Falun Gong beoefenaars in een aantal steden in de provincie Guangdong, waaronder Guangzhou, Foshan, Zhongshan, Zhaoqin, Shantou, Meizhou, Chaozhou, Jieyang, Qingyuan, en Shaoguan. Van de 12.553 ondervraagden waren er 27,9 % mannen, 72,1 % vrouwen, 48,4 % jonger dan 50 en 51,6 % ouder dan 50. Hoewel hun periode van Falun Gong beoefenen varieerde van 2 à 3 maanden tot 2 à 3 jaar, verbeterde de gezondheidssituatie van zieke beoefenaars aanzienlijk, en de geneeskrachtige impact was opmerkelijk. Het percentage dat goed hersteld was van zijn gezondheidsproblemen bedroeg 77,5 %. Het aantal beoefenaars dat zei nog ziek te zijn maar minder last te hebben van hun gezondheidsproblemen bedroeg 20,4%.

De Chinese Nationale Sportcomissie besloot dat in totaal 97,9% van de zieke beoefenaars een gezondheids verbetering hadden ervaren!

In dezelfde enquête hadden 7170 beoefenaars hun gedaalde medische onkosten berekend. Ze bespaarden allen samen in totaal 12.650.000 yuan per jaar aan gezondheidszorg (1,4 miljoen euro). Dit betekent een gemiddelde van 1700 yuan (190 euro) per jaar per persoon.

Bronvermelding: http://www.faluninfo.nl/artikel/flg_...1278665/4.html

----------


## Luuss0404

Interessant  :Smile:  
Er zijn veel verschillende manieren van meditatie en yoga, leuk om zo meer te leren en te ontdekken! 
Innerlijke rust is heel belangrijk voor de gezondheid en die Chinezen hebben dat goed begrepen met hun tai chi en mediteren en andere voor ons "rare" oefeningen en sporten...
Zal het eens gaan proberen  :Smile:

----------

